# Sprayer Build



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Thought I would share some pictures of my sprayer rig I've been working on this year. Since I invested in a reel mower this spring, I only really use the mower anymore to cut a family member's lawn that is just under an acre. I'll usually also spray their property with pre-emergent just to make mowing a little easier and quicker.

The mower is an Exmark Lazer-Z HP 52". I got an old beat up 4-wheeler rack from a friend that had it sitting around his motorcycle shop; straightened it out with a little rubber mallet love, sanded down, primed an painted to match the mower as best I could. I bought https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200578566_200578566this ATV sprayer at NorthernTool, as well as https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200514382_200514382 this boom sprayer.



I used some angle iron to make a mount for the boom on the back as well as some support for the front. Overall, I'm still playing with different spray tips, heights and distance between tips, but it works pretty well. Steering is not so great with that much weight in the front for sure. Still a work in progress .....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:nod: :thumbup: I LOVE IT!!!

Do you have hills on the lawns where you drive this? Could you elaborate on the handling? I was considering something like this.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> :nod: :thumbup: I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Do you have hills on the lawns where you drive this? Could you elaborate on the handling? I was considering something like this.


I essentially have 3 sections of lawn; the front, the fenced in back, and behind my fence between the back and a pond. The section behind the fenced in back yard is on about a 20-30* slope I would guess. I have to be very careful on that section, going side to side and usually turning with the front facing uphill. I also spray it last to have minimum weight up front since the tank is getting closer to empty. If you are familiar with driving a zero turn, it's almost like when you have gone through some mud and filled the tread of the tires and the grass is wet. With all the weight up front it's just very hard to get traction. I'm pretty disappointed with that to be honest, I really didn't anticipate it to make such a difference. I've thought about moving the tank to the back but I really want to be able to monitor the pressure and water level. I really want to leave the boom on the rear as well so I'm driving through where I've sprayed as little as possible and minimizing the risk of spraying myself with any drift.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I agree that in the best of all possible worlds spray booms should trail the equipment carrying or dragging them. I have been thinking about an arrangement like that but worried about the handling effects. My SprayerMate sprays in front of my spreader.
I saw a guy that has designed a set of caster locks for zero turns but they look expensive and I don't even think they are really available. Z Spray units have caster locks. It might be that carrying a sprayer is better with some kind of 4wd either a tractor or an ATV. But your installation looks really as good as one like that can be.


----------

